# Riding With Ghosts



## tomahawk6 (20 Jul 2010)

Great article and super exposure for the guys at Free Range International.

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/afghanmission/article/837190



> Riding With Ghosts
> 
> Mitch Potter
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Jul 2010)

> The team credits Panjwaii Tim for setting the tone in its dealings with Afghans, an approach centred on two fundamental rules: first, never break a promise; second, always underpromise, then overdeliver.
> 
> “Pashtun culture is really not that different from my home in Manitoba,” says Tim. “Where I come from everything works on a handshake. No contracts. You make a deal, you honour it — period. That’s exactly how Afghans are. If you live up to the bargain you will make incredibly loyal friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2010)

More here
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95397.0.html


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Jul 2010)

Sorry Tony  ;D


----------



## Cpl4Life (27 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the post.  I did not realize Tim was still over there.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Sorry Tony  ;D


No worries!


----------

